# الطاقة الشمسية فى المنازل الصينية



## م.محمد الكردي (12 أغسطس 2006)

*الصين تسعى لاستغلال الطاقة المتجددة بشكل افضل - أدخل واخطف نظرة من المستقبل -*

تمت مؤخرا مصادقة الحكومة الصينية على بناء مشروع هام للدولة يهدف الى اصلاح 100 مبنى لجعلها معتمدة فى طاقتها على الشمس. ومن المقدر ان تبلغ تكاليف اصلاح كل مبنى نحو 150 الف يوان صينى. 

اطلق على هذا المشروع اسم " مائة سقف مستغلة للطاقة الشمسية". ومن المتوقع ان تظهر فى بعض المدن الصينية الكبرى، مثل مدن بكين وشانغهاى وقوانغتشو وزوهاى هذا العام مائة مبنى تستفيد من الطاقة الكهربائية المولدة من اشعة الشمس. 

سيتم اختيار المبانى المشمولة بهذا المشروع فى مقاطعة قوانغدونغ من بين العمارات المكونة من طابقين او ثلاثة طوابق فى مدينتى قوانغتشو وزوهاى، حيث سيلصق المهندسون مادة خاصة من شرائح بلورية على سقف المبنى وجدرانه الخارجية، ويصبح بامكانه امتصاص طاقة الشمس الى اقصى حد ممكن، وتحويلها الى طاقة كهربائية تنقل الى البطارية الكهربائية، تكون بمثابة مصدر الطاقة الكهربائية للمبنى كله. وهناك جهاز خاص يقوم بتحويل الكهرباء المولدة من اشعة الشمس الى الكهرباء العادية. 

وتمثل هذه التجهيزات مولدا كهربائيا مستقلا صغير الحجم لا يحتاج الى متابعة. واذا اراد صاحب المبنى السفر الى منطقة اخرى لمدة طويلة، فيمكنه ايقاف عمل هذه التجهيزات بضغط زر القطع فقط. انه امر سهل للغاية. 







لكن هل تستطيع هذه التجهيزات توليد الكهرباء فى الايام الغائمة اوالايام الممطرة؟ اوضح الخبراء ان طاقة الشمس موجودة كل يوم سواء أ كان اليوم مشمسا ام غائما. وان الذى يتأثر بالجو هو حجم الطاقة فقط. وعندما تكون اشعة الشمس قوية، يمكن للشرائح البلورية المنصوبة على المبنى امتصاص طاقة الشمس باقصى ما يمكن، وبالتالى، تدخر البطارية الكهربائية الطاقة التى لم تستغل، ويمكنها اطلاقها فى حالة قلة طاقة الشمس الممتصة خلال عدة ايام غائمة. 

وكما اشرنا فى البداية فان نفقات اصلاح المبنى وتحويله الى مبنى مستغل للطاقة الشمسية حوالى 150 الف يوان صينى ، وربما يكون المبلغ كبيرا، لكنه فى الحقيقة استهلاك اقتصادى يسهم فى حماية البيئة. وتشير نتائج الاستطلاعات الى ان تكاليف الكهرباء لمبنى سكنى صغير تبلغ قرابة عشرة الاف يوان صينى ( الاكثر بقليل من 1200 دولار امريكى) كمعدل سنوى. اما المبنى المستغل لطاقة الشمس فلا يتحمل صاحبه دفع تكاليف الكهرباء العادية، ويمكنه استعادة المبلغ الذى استخدمه فى مشروع الاصلاح بعد حوالى عشر سنوات. وفى ذلك الحين، سيكون استهلاك الكهرباء مجانا الى حد ما. وفضلا عن ذلك، اذا استطاعت مدينة تعميم استغلال هذه التكنولوجيا على نطاق واسع، فسيقل حجم انبعاثات الغازات الصناعية فى الجو مثل ثانى اوكسيد الكبريت الى حد كبير. 

وتماشيا مع تعميم مفهوم توفير الطاقات الصديقة للبيئة، قد تستخدم هذه التكنولوجيا الجديدة فى بناء الاحياء السكنية والملاعب والمتاحف وغيرها من المبانى فى البلاد. 

ويرى الخبراء فى هذا المجال ان مقاطعة قوانغ دونغ التى تقع فى جنوب الصين تتمتع باشعة شمس متوافرة طوال السنة، وتتميز بتفوق فى هذا المجال. كما انها متقدمة اقتصاديا ومزدهرة سوقيا، كل ذلك يوفر فرصة سانحة لاستغلال تكنولوجيا توليد الكهرباء باشعة الشمس فى هذه المدينة.







المرجع

http://ar.chinabroadcast.cn/204/2006/01/26/81*51398.htm


----------



## المتخصص الشفرة (12 أغسطس 2006)

مية مية يا باشمهندس


----------



## moh_eng (31 أغسطس 2006)

الطاقة الشمسية فى المنازل الصينية
حلت الحكومة الصينية مشكلة استخدام الكهرباء لدى 230 الف عائلة بفضل تنفيذ مشاريع نقل الكهرباء الى الارياف ومشاريع الانارة والمشاريع الاجنبية التمويل بشأن الخلايا الفلطية والضوئية بالطاقة الشمسية مما انهى تاريخهم عدم وجود كهرباء فى حياتهم. 
جاء ذلك فى ندوة حول صناعية الطاقة الشمسية فى التبت انعقدت مؤخرا فى لاسا حاضرة منطقة التبت الذاتية الحكم. 
قال وانغ ون جينغ نائب مدير معهد ابحاث الطاقة الشمسية ببكين فى الندوة ان المناطق التى تنفذ برنامج الخلايا الفلطية والضوئية بالطاقة الشمسية تضم كافة المقاطعات والمناطق فى غرب الصين وعديد من المقاطعات والمناطق الذاتية الحكم فى وسط وشرق الصين وان الاموال التى خصصت لتنفيذه قد وصلت الى اكثر من 3 مليارات يوان حوالى 375 مليون دولار امريكى.
شينخوا

منقول


----------

